# Uber showing “false” acceptance rating.



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So...

Last night I declined 8 pings in a row waiting to get a closer ping.

That's right 8 pings...

(They were 15 but really 20 minutes with traffic downtown by the NYE partying while I was down near universal studios)










How am I still 100% AR?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Because those aren't always "real time" updated.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

because sometimes it is 'near' realtime. Just like when you try to view earnings and uber says 'we are behind, but DON'T worry' blah blah message. They usually catchup.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> How am I still 100% AR?


Because you are a magic unicorn.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

The AR is screwy. I’d like to see the ability to see all the past 30 days numbers on a ride to ride basis to be able to do the calculations myself. Remember, each day that falls off after 30 will contain a number of acceptance and declines so when you’ve had a few days of accepting every ride, you may still have days of declining many that will offset these and net gain and net loss days change every 24 hours. I too get an never increasing, even declining AR and get confused as I had been accepting everything for the past several days.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So as of 1/4/2020 (4 days after i declined 10 uber pings in a row) i'm at 100% acceptance zero cancel.

I'm thinking the company whatever the cab company has with uber, we are exempt from acceptance/cancel ratings.

That's the only thing i can figure.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Still showing 100% acceptance zero cancel

don't get it...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So...
> 
> Last night I declined 8 pings in a row waiting to get a closer ping.
> 
> ...


It says you have 18 trips 
over 8 months too. 
I would wonder how your 
account is still active. 
Something is messed up..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It says you have 18 trips
> over 8 months too.
> I would wonder how your
> account is still active.
> Something is messed up..


It's still active because it's a commercial partner account and the cab company acts as a gate keeper to who is allowed and who gets booted. Since i've been doing at least a shift or 2 a week the cab company keeps me active on their uber account.

There's also over _600_ cars registered and active on the account. I can't scroll through the list and select the taxi i'm in, i have to search for the license plate to find it.

On top of that the vast majority of the time when i log onto uber i get a better paying ping faster from the cab companies system. If there's not back logged fares that are only a few minutes old that need picked up.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You can review the last 30 days of trips to see where it falls. I started this week at 87%, where I was when I stopped last month on the 19th. Because of some crazy DF and a passenger entering a bad address, I suffered a few cancellations to get to 87% last month, but with the holidays, and family and stuff, I did not drive after that.. It was weird after doing a ride last Friday, and my first ride of this week on Monday, my rate dropped to 83%. I accepted all two of the rides I was offered, and my rate dropped 4 percentage points? That is some weird algorithm math, I can't imagine how high the programmer was that wrote it. Since I know that I am currently at 93%, and have not rejected any rides, the stats show me as 4 non-accepted rides for the last 30 day period. When I look at that week, it doesn't show me how many I did not accept, but just the earnings from the accepted rides. I would expect that number to increase in the next few days, but who knows, there's prolly a full moon around somewhere. Guess you have to trust the app, because programmers NEVER make mistakes.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Quit worrying about that and start worrying about that 4.82 or you won’t have anything to worry about or start a conspiracy


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

It doesn’t update until the next day. If you don’t drive the next day, it will update as soon as you accept your next ride, even if it’s weeks later


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Negg said:


> Quit worrying about that and start worrying about that 4.82 or you won't have anything to worry about or start a conspiracy


30 fares this week, not one uber ping.

It's not that i don't care... It couldn't kill me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok,

So I had 3 declines and 2 accepted fares last night. One was a customer cancel.


My AR is still at 100%


----------

